# aim your way, do they pay?



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm new to this site, have been ghost reading a lot for about 2 yrs now and just joined.. was wanting to know if anyone has worked for aim your way? Yea the prices aren't great. But better then most regionals and nats.. any info would be awesome. 


Thank you.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Glad to hear from you K&L and welcome. 
We get a call from them for a rush inspection every month or so. It is usually not in our areas and while they do pay a little more when you press, they expect it on a 24 hour turnaround and I don't recall the checks coming in from them real fast. May have changed in the past few months if that helps.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We dropped them. The pay was quick at first then took longer and longer. They want every order turned around in less than 36hrs and they send you to MAYBERRY RFD for low pay.

There was no volume there. You can't make low pay and low volume work with 36hr turnarounds and lots of travel time.

Our biggest issue was we would assign work orders and the contractor would go do the order then when we went to upload it the order would be gone from the dashboard.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

K&L preservation said:


> I'm new to this site, have been ghost reading a lot for about 2 yrs now and just joined.. was wanting to know if anyone has worked for aim your way? Yea the prices aren't great. But better then most regionals and nats.. any info would be awesome.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Save your time and sanity PASS on them


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you guys! Figured it would be like the rest of the scams. This industry has become criminal.. when I was reading their employee agreement it stated I needed to join namfs and do a training course! With all the bad things I have seen about Eric miller and his band of theives, I don't think I want to give my money or have my company name associated with That mess. And I told aim this. With a response from them stating I would t be taken out of their vendor network. I kindly said ok, only to get a phone call today from heather at aim asking if I wanted to complete some wints and get ready to remove snow. I ask what the prices are, fully knowing because of the oaysheet I received. 50 up to 75' and under 7". And today she says 50 upto 75'. Upto 2'..:thumbup: and reminding everyone I have yet to sign anything even that wh**e of a backcharge waiver:innocent: or even a w9. And om already in? To me this is poor practice on their end. And an advantage to me.. work until they threaten with chargebacks or no pay and start letting heads rolls. Shows they ate pretty desperate for vendors when you dont have to sign anything to receive work. :whistling2:


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you guys! Figured it would be like the rest of the scams. This industry has become criminal.. when I was reading their employee agreement it stated I needed to join namfs and do a training course! With all the bad things I have seen about Eric miller and his band of theives, I don't think I want to give my money or have my company name associated with That mess. And I told aim this. With a response from them stating I would t be taken out of their vendor network. I kindly said ok, only to get a phone call today from heather at aim asking if I wanted to complete some wints and get ready to remove snow. I ask what the prices are, fully knowing because of the oaysheet I received. 50 up to 75' and under 7". And today she says 50 upto 75'. Upto 2'..:thumbup: and reminding everyone I have yet to sign anything even that wh**e of a backcharge waiver:innocent: or even a w9. And om already in? To me this is poor practice on their end. And an advantage to me.. work until they threaten with chargebacks or no pay and start letting heads rolls. Shows they ate pretty desperate for vendors when you dont have to sign anything to receive work. :whistling2:


----------

